# Haven't posted in awhile



## coastalconn (Dec 10, 2015)

Time sure flies by.  Realized it has been several weeks since I last posted, figured I would share a few.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome.  Sharon, hope you see this and I wish you a healthy recovery, sure miss your banter...

1



Hammy RT Hawk 11_20 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Hammy RT Hawk 11_23 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Great Horned Owl 11_30 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Great Horned Owl Flight 12_7 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5  I'm pretty proud of 5+6 since I got them with the Canon 55-250 STM kit lens 



Juvenile Red Tail 12_8 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6



Juvenile Red Tail 12_8 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 10, 2015)

#1 Superb Kris!!!


----------



## goooner (Dec 10, 2015)

Excellent, as always. Love the light in #4!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 10, 2015)

OMG. Those are amazing. That first one is great.


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 10, 2015)

As always, good stuff!


----------



## LarryLomona (Dec 10, 2015)

WOW...


----------



## snowbear (Dec 10, 2015)

Beautiful work, as always.  Hopefully Sharon will be dropping by before too long.


----------



## dannylightning (Dec 10, 2015)

not sure why but i love number 4..   there all extremely good though


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 10, 2015)

Wow, you got extreme close-up shots!  Incredible.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 10, 2015)

Always impressive, love the detail of first photo.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 10, 2015)

I had noticed that you hadn't posted in a while.

Those are great, and I really love #1!!!


----------



## Enlight (Dec 10, 2015)

Beautifully sharp! What focal length did you use for these?


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice set Kris!


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 10, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> #1 Superb Kris!!!





ronlane said:


> OMG. Those are amazing. That first one is great.





fishing4sanity said:


> Always impressive, love the detail of first photo.





FITBMX said:


> I had noticed that you hadn't posted in a while.
> Those are great, and I really love #1!!!


Thanks everyone!  I had the first one done on canvas 24x16 for an upcoming show next week and it looks amazing at that size...


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 10, 2015)

goooner said:


> Excellent, as always. Love the light in #4!





dannylightning said:


> not sure why but i love number 4..   there all extremely good though


I was pretty lucky to get this one.  First to find a Great Horned Owl flying around in the middle of the day is pretty rare.  I was shooting directly into the sun and I was standing in the woods overlooking an open field.  Somehow the camera managed to keep focus on the owl!


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 10, 2015)

bulldurham said:


> As always, good stuff!





LarryLomona said:


> WOW...





snowbear said:


> Beautiful work, as always.  Hopefully Sharon will be dropping by before too long.





PropilotBW said:


> Wow, you got extreme close-up shots!  Incredible.





MSnowy said:


> Nice set Kris!


Thank you all!  Much appreciated!


Enlight said:


> Beautifully sharp! What focal length did you use for these?


The first four are my 500 F4, the last two are actually the Canon 55-250 STM kit lens at 250mm.  I thought the hawk was going to land on my head as it was hovering about 10 feet away!


----------



## Rob5589 (Dec 10, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 10, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Thanks everyone!  I had the first one done on canvas 24x16 for an upcoming show next week and it looks amazing at that size...



Good choice! That most look incredible on your wall!!!


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 11, 2015)

Kris, nice shots.  I am glad to see you back as I was beginning to wonder where you went.

WesternGuy


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 12, 2015)

Geez, 10 feet away? What are you doing, bringing them some of your chef creations?
Wonderful....again.


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 12, 2015)

Fantastic shots! I especially like the owl in #3


----------



## baturn (Dec 12, 2015)

Awesome! #1 for me, but not an easy choice.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 12, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> Beautiful!





BlackSheep said:


> Fantastic shots! I especially like the owl in #3





baturn said:


> Awesome! #1 for me, but not an easy choice.


Thanks!


WesternGuy said:


> Kris, nice shots.  I am glad to see you back as I was beginning to wonder where you went.
> WesternGuy


Work has been super busy with the holiday blah stuff...


NancyMoranG said:


> Geez, 10 feet away? What are you doing, bringing them some of your chef creations?
> Wonderful....again.


Nah they probably wouldn't like any of my entrees, no rodents on the menu...   But on a serious note, I am very against baiting as I think it forms an artificial bond with the raptors and all it takes is for one to trust the wrong person that has a gun.  I actually haven't seen my normal hawk since duck season started and there were some people hunting very close to the land trust.  I'm pretty bummed out about it..


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 13, 2015)

Agreed on the baiting Kris. At Denali In Alaska we had a wolf approach us on a trail. Told Ranger about ' our exciting story' and she said we were 3rd to have encounter. Probably had been fed by someone. She said they would have to 'take care of him now, and 'not in a good way'
Then we were sorry we told her...


----------



## Dillard (Dec 13, 2015)

#4 is killer. That would be one hell of a print


----------



## bob-h (Dec 15, 2015)

Chris, these are great, as usual.  I love #4.   I can only imagine the ninja-like field craft skills required for #1.


----------



## BillM (Dec 18, 2015)

I just figured one of them finally carried you off and you've been living in a nest without wi-fi


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 19, 2015)

Dillard said:


> #4 is killer. That would be one hell of a print


I cleaned up the red smear from the foliage and printed it 12x18, it looks pretty awesome! Hopefully someone will buy it at my show tomorrow night



bob-h said:


> Chris, these are great, as usual.  I love #4.   I can only imagine the ninja-like field craft skills required for #1.


Thank you! The red tail is pretty friendly, barely had to use any ninja 


BillM said:


> I just figured one of them finally carried you off and you've been living in a nest without wi-fi


One of these days I better get a camera with cellular coverage just in case


----------

